
Standards for Gloves - brudgers
https://guidegloves.com/en/knowledge/standards
======
JoeAltmaier
Protective gloves.

I was hoping for a description of the proper fit and function of regular
gloves - you know, driving gloves, accessory gloves. This seems to be a lost
issue - you just buy gloves that sort of fit and live with them. Or buy
elastic 'one size fits all' gloves and have numb fingers all the time.

Some day, before I die, I'd like a pair of gloves that fit properly when I buy
them - fingers the right length, no constriction where they connect to the
palm, no seams chafing, wrist covered properly. You know, gloves that 'fit
like a glove'.

~~~
gherkinnn
I own about half a dozen pairs of gloves. All fit well, according to their
function. It really isn’t that hard.

Plenty of outdoor brands make excellent gloves. Yes, they might come with
silly logos and ridiculous colours. But they keep your hands warm.

~~~
samatman
I, too, am apparently made from the same mold as standard large-sized gloves.
Or extra-large, if they're Asian.

Not everyone is, however, and if you aren't, you're basically out of luck.

------
Eric_WVGG
bit of literary history, William Shakespeare’s father was a glove-maker. This
factoid is considered one bit of evidence that Shakespeare really was
Shakespeare (that is, not a cover for Francis Bacon or some ludicrous
conspiracy).

One of the arguments against his authorship is, "how would the son of a glove-
maker have gotten the sort of education that would have produced such fine
writing?" This reveals an ignorance of the sort of craftsmanship required to
make gloves by hand in ye olden times or even today. Shakespeare Sr. would
have been among the upper echelons of tradesmen and non-nobility.

~~~
el_oni
I find it interesting that the original meaning of factoid is "something
believed to be true that is isn't" and is now used in common parlance as
"little fact".

Which meant that before the shift in definition, the belief that factoid meant
"little fact" was itself a factoid. But I'm not a prescriptivist. I find that
evolution of language, and how up in arms people get about it, interesting.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
I had no idea, thank you for that little fact.

------
carterschonwald
Gloves marked for tig welding are actually really awesome high dexterity
leather gloves. That provide enough thermal and abrasion protection for most
activities aside from those which need more thermal or abrasion protection

~~~
XMPPwocky
"provide enough thermal and abrasion protection for most activities aside from
those which need more thermal or abrasion protection"

I think I get what you mean (they're good enough for most common activities)
but that statement is true about literally all gloves.

------
ehnto
This reminded me of a research paper that looked into effects of hand
vibration for mountain bikers:

[https://www.napier.ac.uk/~/media/worktribe/output-1822898/el...](https://www.napier.ac.uk/~/media/worktribe/output-1822898/elite-
mountain-bike-enduro-competition-a-study-of-rider-hand-arm-vibration-
exposure.pdf)

I have so many gloves, they're indispensable to me and I'm glad there are so
many good manufacturers now because that wasn't always the case.

~~~
btilly
All of the standards for gloves, but it is basically impossible to find one
that fits me.

My hand is about the size of a Mac keyboard. As in I lay it put flat and
stretched I have my thumb on the fn to the left, my little finger on the right
arrow to the right, the base of my hand at the bottom of the touchpad, and my
index finger on the f8 key. I think the last pair I successfully bought was
XXXL...and was still a bit small.

~~~
ehnto
Yep those are some big hands! It would be almost impossible to to get custom
made, standards compliant gloves too I imagine.

------
rozab
What a stunningly beautiful webpage

~~~
BoorishBears
Beauty truly _is_ in the eye of the beholder.

------
avmich
No gloves for high vacuum?

~~~
082349872349872
Useful for those who deliberately don't[1] follow ISO 3103/BS 6008:1980 and
make their tea in a vacuum glove box so as to steep at room temperature?

[1] some may have practical motivations, others ideological: i.e. those who
believe proper tea is theft.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3103](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3103)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glovebox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glovebox)

